# Wheel check?



## 1970lemonhead (May 14, 2016)

Running a stock 1970 lemans w 225/60r15 I'm mostly concerned about back space n lug fitment. Simple question, will 5-120.65 w a -13 off set fit? 
The wheel is a unique 42 black D window, thanks in advance I'm no good with numbers and the searches just confuse me more 🤔


----------

